# מה vs. מהי



## sawyeric1

What is this מהי word? It also means "what"? What differences are there in usage, meaning, and register?

Thanks


----------



## slus

מהי is short for מה היא
מהו is short for מה הוא
מהם is short for מה הם
מהן is short for מה הן


----------



## sawyeric1

sawyeric1 said:


> What differences are there in usage and register?


----------



## slus

I don't think there's much difference.


----------



## utopia

Well, I think it’s in a more literary register.

The lower register parallel would be מה זה...

Or just מה...


----------



## bazq

The lower register is just מה. 
מה זה isn't interchangeable with these:
מהן/מה המדינות שגובלות עם ישראל?
מה זה המדינות שגובלות עם ישראל? *


----------



## utopia

מהי can be found in different syntagms. מה can be used in many cases, but in others מה זה.

מהי בנייה ירוקה? > מה זה בנייה ירוקה?

מהי התקופה הפליאוליתית? > מה זה התקופה הפליאוליתית?

I think it has to do with generic pronouns.

מה הן מדינות האיחוד האירופי - that would not go with זה, using זה in such a sentence would not be tantamount to asking what those states are, but rather what's the concept of unifying those countries: more like - what's that thing - "the states of the European Union?"

and another one without זה:

מהי העובדה שאתה מדבר עליה? > מה העובדה שאתה מדבר עליה?


----------



## Just in time

In the sitcom _Shababnikim_ the principal of the yeshiva asks "מהי הדרך החינוכית הנכונה?" at one point.
Could he just as well have said "מה הדרך החינוכית הנכונה?"?
I am assuming he meant "What is the correct educational method?"


----------



## slus

מהי is short for מה היא meaning what is


----------



## Just in time

Yes, I know. But why not just use מה? After all, everybody says מה שמך? and nobody says מהו שמך? (as far as I know).


----------



## slus

Both are correct. מהי is higher register.


----------



## Just in time

Does that mean you can say מהו שמך? instead of מה שמך? too?


----------



## LXNDR

Technically you can, however it will sound somewhat stiff and formal


----------

